# whats the plant people have @ bottom of the tank?



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

ok iv had a look at a load of set up on here and they all have some kind of moss or grass looking plant covering most of the ground on the tanks, what is this stuff as it looks ace!

also, i got some plants from the pet store, and in the pot there is a cloth of some sort holding the plant roots in the terricota pot, whats this stuff as i got more plant pots as my plants are growning and i want to replant them in the tank

thanks


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

The cloth type thing you are refering to is just to keep the roots in place, you can take it off if you wish and you can take the pot out too if you like. As for the moss/grass, there are a number of plants that will form a foreground carpet in you're tank. Some examples being dwarf hairgrass, dwarf sag etc.. But they each have certain requirements. Take a look at these 2 sites, the guys at ukaps know their stuff and will help you out as best as possible!!

http://www.ukaps.org/

http://www.plantgeek.net/

Hope that helped


----------



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

kool thanks.

also any one no were i can get Dwarf hairgrass from online just tryed ebay and nearly had a heart atack at the price! need a place that will ship to UK

also, i just ordered some Eleocharis Acicularis - Hair Grass which looks nice IMO. thanks very much for that plantgeek link its bloody ace!


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.azgardens.com/p-72-bunched-hair...acicularis.aspx

I've ordered a few times from here with no problems. As for shipping to the UK I'm not too sure. Can always call and ask.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> kool thanks.
> 
> also any one no were i can get Dwarf hairgrass from online just tryed ebay and nearly had a heart atack at the price! need a place that will ship to UK
> 
> also, i just ordered some Eleocharis Acicularis - Hair Grass which looks nice IMO. thanks very much for that plantgeek link its bloody ace!


What is you're setup like? You will definitely need to run pressurized Co2 if you plan on growing Eleocharis Parvula (dwarf hairgrass) and you will have to dose ferts. You cant just grow any plant under any lights, like i said, they all have different requirements. Let us know whats going o with you're tank first and if you plan on using co2 or not. Get you're plants from here.

http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/


----------



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> kool thanks.
> 
> also any one no were i can get Dwarf hairgrass from online just tryed ebay and nearly had a heart atack at the price! need a place that will ship to UK
> 
> also, i just ordered some Eleocharis Acicularis - Hair Grass which looks nice IMO. thanks very much for that plantgeek link its bloody ace!


What is you're setup like? You will definitely need to run pressurized Co2 if you plan on growing Eleocharis Parvula (dwarf hairgrass) and you will have to dose ferts. You cant just grow any plant under any lights, like i said, they all have different requirements. Let us know whats going o with you're tank first and if you plan on using co2 or not. Get you're plants from here.

http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/
[/quote]

hi i gave up on Eleocharis Parvula (dwarf hairgrass) as every were i found it forsale was in the US........
for lighting i am using a UVB light. can tell you the spec at mo as im at work......So i op'd for Eleocharis Acicularis - Hair Grass. 
im also looking into pressurized CO2, and trying to work it out lol. im a little confused by it. Iv got plants at mo in my tank no idea what they are but i have no yeast/sugar, nore CO2 and they are growing like made but would like even more info on both of these as i would like to add this to thwe tank. i trim them up replant them when the plants get to big. My set up at mo is a little small )15gal or somthing like that as i am upgrading the tank in a month or so. filters i am running a Fluval 3+ and a 2+ (i did have a 4+ and 3+ but the fluval 4+ stoped working packed in) i am picking up a fluval 205 in a few days so i be adding that. and taking out one of the +'s or both. forgot to say i have the light on for around 9-10hours


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> kool thanks.
> 
> also any one no were i can get Dwarf hairgrass from online just tryed ebay and nearly had a heart atack at the price! need a place that will ship to UK
> 
> also, i just ordered some Eleocharis Acicularis - Hair Grass which looks nice IMO. thanks very much for that plantgeek link its bloody ace!


What is you're setup like? You will definitely need to run pressurized Co2 if you plan on growing Eleocharis Parvula (dwarf hairgrass) and you will have to dose ferts. You cant just grow any plant under any lights, like i said, they all have different requirements. Let us know whats going o with you're tank first and if you plan on using co2 or not. Get you're plants from here.

http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/
[/quote]

hi i gave up on Eleocharis Parvula (dwarf hairgrass) as every were i found it forsale was in the US........
for lighting i am using a UVB light. can tell you the spec at mo as im at work......So i op'd for Eleocharis Acicularis - Hair Grass. 
im also looking into pressurized CO2, and trying to work it out lol. im a little confused by it. Iv got plants at mo in my tank no idea what they are but i have no yeast/sugar, nore CO2 and they are growing like made but would like even more info on both of these as i would like to add this to thwe tank. i trim them up replant them when the plants get to big. My set up at mo is a little small )15gal or somthing like that as i am upgrading the tank in a month or so. filters i am running a Fluval 3+ and a 2+ (i did have a 4+ and 3+ but the fluval 4+ stoped working packed in) i am picking up a fluval 205 in a few days so i be adding that. and taking out one of the +'s or both. forgot to say i have the light on for around 9-10hours
[/quote]

Register on that site ukaps, they wil tell you eveyrthing you need to know about plants co2 etc.. also you can buy Dwarf Hairgrass from plantsalive, the site i have just gievn you the link for.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks, iv just looked on youtube at the yeast/sugar mix and i must say looks easy to do, iv got most of what it needs alrdy. thanks very much for your help that you have given me.

also just found this....http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=132 i saw a guy well a few ppl on youtube use this. thinking of ordering this? good or not?


----------



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

i got my self a cheap Co2 thingie, just to have inthe tank while my other one comes, this was £14 from my local pet store its a Tetraplant CO2-optimat (they use them in the store on there plants) inc canister, tube + diffusion pipe. u just fill the pipe with CO2 and leave, and repeat each day. so should be easy.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

you are going to need t5 or metal halide lighting to be suffice for those plants/co2. And start dosing some dry ferts.


----------

